# looking for the right cure



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

Hi everyone
Im a 21 y o girl 
I dont have DP anymore but I had it for about a week.
A month ago I was stupid and tried pot for the first time ----> MAJOR panic attack
Three days later, flashback to anxiety, DP for a week, fatigue
Everything went away but was replaced by an inability to filter out background noise
Its so distracting...and I need to get rid of it to continue in my career
Plus I think I messed up my ears...they are constantly full, and the letter "S" and other high frequency sounds hurt me a week ago...that is slowly going away though.
I am gonna try meds...anti-psychotic low dose...like zyprexia...
I know university girl had similar symptoms, anyone else?


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've heard of many people getting depersonalization/derealization after smoking pot, so my first piece of advice would be to NEVER smoke that stuff again. I think that's also how I developed my dp/dr. Since you said it seems to be going away, I'd give it a few more weeks and see if it continues to go away completely. If not, then I would see your general physician or a psychiatrist and get some recommendations for them. The most frequently listed medications for helping dp/dr are anti-convulsants (like Klonopin, Lamictal, Topomax), and SSRI's (like Effexor, Paxil, Zoloft, etc. - no Wellbutrin though). I am currently on 300mg Effexor, 1.5 mg Klonopin and hope to be starting Topomax soon. But since yours seems to be going away, I wouldn't worry too much about having to go on medication unless it persists. Hope this information helps, and if you have any more questions, feel free to send me a message. Hope you have great day!

Heather


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

my DP is already gone, it only lasted a week
My problem is I cannot filter out background noise. I can't ignore any noise...like the fans or the refridgerator....cars going by...its so distracting
Imagine sitting in a classroom...its so noisy...
On top of that my ears are so full. They burn, and certain sounds hurt them.

I was on Lexapro + Trazadone for a week but I got a new Dr. and hes switching me to Zyplexa


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Do you think you notice background noise a lot because you feel anxious a lot of the time and because of that you pick up on it more? Also, you said you ears feel full and hurt sometimes. I had the full ear thing when my dp first started. It might just be a residual effect of the dp that might just take a little while longer to go away. I'm really glad your dp is gone though - that's great! Definitely one of the lucky ones to only have it for a week. What is zyplexa? If it's an anti-psychotic I would try some other SSRI's in combination with an anti-epiletpic first because those have less side effects and aren't as "hard hitting" as anti-psychotics. Good luck with your new doctor! Hope you start getting better soon!


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

Lucky...yes I guess...but this crap is ruining my life...
Its not that I'm anxious. I literally cant block any background noise.
I cant hold a conversation when someone else is talking next to me, or there is a lot of background noise. Its so hard to focus in class on the professor...
Plus my ears hurt, they are full and sensitive to high frequency sounds
Whoever said weed was safe is an idiot. I want my life back...


----------



## IvyGray (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Wildflower. You say that your "DP is gone" but I'm wondering if the full ear/pressure/noise sensitivity problem IS a DP symptom for you. Along with visual problems, ear pressure is my second-worst symptom. I can always tell when an especially bad episode is coming up because suddenly my ears will feel really full, even painful at times .. and my hearing becomes poor. Then my depth perception is gone, along with an inability to "see" everything at once. These always go hand in hand. Coincidentally I have had continually "full" ears for about a week now. I tend to lump it all together as DP/DR. Possibly anxiety related as well?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive had this problem with filtering out backgroud noise as well. I think mine comes from being over anxious. I used to pay too much attension to what was being said around be and id become paranoid. This always happened to me when i was in a public place. Once i got my anxiety under control this went away.

You mentioned that you were going on zyprexa. This could work for this actually because anti-psychotics can help to block everything out. But they have alot of side effects and even the more tollerable ones like zyprexa can make you feel like a zombie for awile but the drowsiness usually goes away after a few weeks. Alot of people on this site seem to have bad experiences with atypical anti-psychotics in treating dp/dr and anxiety but you never know it might work for you.

Have you tried any mood stabilizers like lamictal? It seems to work fairly well for alot of people and is much milder then a anti-psychotic like zyprexa.

Also benzodiazepines might help you as well. Have you tried any of the anti-anxiety drugs like clonazepam, ativan or xanax?


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

wow thank you all, please keep the information going as the doctors are stumped and id like to learn as much as i can!
I believe the ear thing is not DP/DR, as I have no DP/DR left, but I think its related to this condition called hyperacusis, with sounds bieng painful...(the pain has gone away but my ears are still full)
How did you guys get your DP/DR/background noise/visual problems? A panic attack on weed?
Xanax --> I tried it, it didn't do anything. Made me weak and tired. But I only took it once or twice.
Lexapro (1 week) ---> no effect
Trazodone (1 week) ---> no effect
Zyprexia (2 days so far) ---> no effect, but makes me really tired in the morning. Im only on 25 mg at this point.
Somehow I doubt that the background noise/ear thing is JUST anxiety, although I think it was CAUSED by an extended anxiety episode, just as DP/DR I believe is CAUSED by extreme anxiety. Its like when the chain slips off the bike gear with too much pressure...now if only I could push the chain back on 

Oh by the way the background noise thing has been going on for about ONE MONTH and the full ear/sound pain went on for ONE WEEK.

I'll mention the Lamictal idea to my psychiatrist if the Zyprexia doesn't kick in. Is that what made the background noise go away for you?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive had anxiety and dp/dr since i was a child. Its only been in the past few months that ive gotten treatment for it and that was because i couldnt function anymore.

I actually found weed to help my anxiety and dp/dr somewhat. Even though when i used it i didnt know what i had was dp/dr but i knew something was wrong with me. It calmed my brain down and let me think more clearly. Unfortunatly it made me a little social phobic so i had to quit. It just goes to show how different drugs affect different people.

Ive never personally used lamictal but it seems to help alot of other people. Thats the reason i mentioned it plus its less likely to cause bad side effects then aytipical anti-psychotics like zyprexa.

The drug that helped me was clonazepam(brand names klonopin,rivotril). Its a anti-anxiety drug. Basically just another benzodiazepine like xanax only much longer lasting and somewhat less habit forming. I didnt react well to xanax either so maybe you might want to try clonazepam it couldnt hurt.

Since ive started taking it my anxiety and panic attacks are almost gone completly and i dont get dp/dr nearly as often and when i do it doesent bother me too much. I used to get the background noise thing really bad when i was in places like shopping malls. I couldnt concentrate on what a person was saying to me. I havent had that at all since i started on the clonazepam.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

what bad side effects of atypical antipsychotics are you referring to? the weight gain? b/c im definately more hungry nowadays.
lamictal: does it help w/ background noise?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

wildflower said:


> what bad side effects of atypical antipsychotics are you referring to? the weight gain? b/c im definately more hungry nowadays.
> lamictal: does it help w/ background noise?


 Drowsiness and weight gain are the most common side effects. Theres also some evidence that long term use of certain atypical anti-psychotics can cause type 2 diabetes. I think theres a lawsuit against the makers of zyprexa about that actually. Theres also a chance it could actually increase anxiety.

Then there are the rare but serious side effects that all types of anti-psychotics can cause such as pseudo-parkinsonism, neuroleptic malignant syndrome and tardive dyskinesia.

All of those rare side effects rarely happen to people taking atypical anti-psychotics like zyprexa. There much more common with the older nastier anti-psychotics like thorazine and haldol. The chances of you getting those off of zyprexa are slim to none but there still listed as a side effect. Since your on a low dose the chances of you getting something like that are very unlikely so you dont have to worry about it.

Lamictal could stop the background noise because it does kind of quite down the brain for some people but theres really no way of knowing that unless you try it.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

So Zyprexa isn't going too well...in fact I stopped taking it yesterday

My side effects, after 3 days of use were: 
extreme irritability - like PMS to the 10th power
night sweats
sudden drowsiness--feel like a zombie in the morning
semi-derealization (SCARY, to feel that feeling after it luckily went away a week after my disorder started)
constantly eating...which I never do!
There was no reduction in background noise
My ears aren't as full but Im not sure if its the zyprexa or the fact that ive been using a white noise generator to help w/ my sound sensitivity (im sensitive to high frequency sounds)
Today my sound sensitivity came back  but it was gone BEFORE I started zyprexia, when I was still on trazodone/lexapro...

I called my doc and told him I was concerned, I didnt want Derealization to happen permanently. I told him I was worried that I was on the wrong med since I have anxiety symptoms rather than psychosis. He sounded rather annoyed and said that 1. I have symptoms of psychosis (umm..which ones...the background noise crap is anxiety related, isnt it? I dont see/hear things that arent there, and I never did.) 2. the anti-psychotics help with anxiety. He said that Im convincing myself (!) and that is why I am experiencing irritability and derealization. But then why have all these stopped once I stopped the med?
I'm kinda concerned, b/c this doctor doesn't believe me...plus he is convinced my weed, which triggered the disorder, had PCP or something in it. He doesn't think its possible for weed to trigger these problems, but from reading your experiences I know it is possible.

What should I do? I see him again on Wednesday...
I am getting hearing tests tommorrow. Maybe those doctors will have some ideas.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Your doctor sounds like a moron. If you dont have hallucinations or delusions your probley not psychotic. Also increased anxiety is a side effect of anti-psychotic meds. Dp/dr is also a side effect of these meds so ya this shit is obviously not doing you any good.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

Man what should I do? Get a new doctor? I am not taking that crappy med, Zyprexa, anymore.
I guess I will tell him to please put me on a benzodiazopene and/or back on the Lexapro SSRI/Trazodone for sleep. 
I thought my first psychiatrist didn't know what he was talking about, he just said, "you had a bad experience b/c you only smoked the marijuana one time"...ok...so maybe ill feel better if I smoked it the second time...HAHAHA j/k

I think this one is even worse. 
I really think what I have is an aftereffect of anxiety....b/c I had such a bad freak-out on the marijuana...I dont have any panic attacks or anything now, just that problem with sounds, some sleeping problems, and I get really freaked out when I watch movies.
I will keep you all posted about what happens in this drama...
I just want the sound thing to go away....I wish it would just go away by itself, I have it constanty 24/7...


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

A new doctor wouldnt hurt as this one seems to have his mind set on you being psychotic. You dont seem psychotic just sensitive to sounds. Now if you heard aliens telling you that the person living next door is a reincarnation of jesus then you would be psychotic.

I think what may have happened was you had a tramatic experience due to marijuana. It could have happened on any drug really. The pot probley gave you a panic attack or whatnot and your nervous system hasent fully gotten back to normal. But thats just my take on it.

Now that i think of it though a few times when i was really really stoned on pot i had weird auditory effects from it. Sounds that wouldnt frighten me normally would just make me jump. But this was at the point where i was so stoned that i would hear voices of friends when i was trying to sleep so it probley means nothing.

A benzodiazepine wouldnt hurt. Clonazepam or valium would be a good start because they last a long time. At the very least it would calm you down abit so the sounds might not bother you as much even if the drug doesent totally bring you back to normal.

Also if the trazodone helped your sleep by all means go back on it. Things will only seem worse if your not sleeping right. I used to get terrible insomnia and when id go a few days without sleep every little thing would irritate me.

In the mean time try not to get to stressed out. I know thats not an easy thing to do. If you ever need to chat or whatever or need any advice you can just email me. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

thanks for your support!! I hope everything gets better soon. I actually want to become a doctor so I need to fix the sound thing so I can do well in med school. I want to be a psychiatrist now that everything has happened. Maybe ill help cure DP/DR


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

So I went to see my doctor and he decided not to give me any more meds. 
I think this is probably the right choice for me b/c I just cant deal with the side effects. Dulled mind, altered personality...nah. I've only had this for a month and a half, so I still have hope that it will get better with some more time & getting my brain "busy" with other things.

I am going to try a few more things before I get another psychiatrist/ try new meds...
1.CBT
2.distractions/new hobbies
3.Reiki
4.acupuncture


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes the side effects of some of those drugs can turn you off meds forever. Especially the crappy side effects of something like zyprexa.

By all means try all those other methods before you go on another drug. If one of them works more power to you atleast you wont have to worry about getting your script filled on time every month.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

OK So I went to a new psych and she put me on
Strattera, an Norepinephrene reuptake inhibitor. It may help reactivate my "noise filter." Let's see how that goes! 
I opted against Abilify b/c it can cause siezures and my sister has epilepsy...


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

wildflower said:


> OK So I went to a new psych and she put me on
> Strattera, an Norepinephrene reuptake inhibitor. It may help reactivate my "noise filter." Let's see how that goes!
> I opted against Abilify b/c it can cause siezures and my sister has epilepsy...


 I must admit strattera is an odd choice. Its basically just a stimulating anti-depressant marketted as a adhd drug. It also takes about 2 weeks or more to work so youl need some patience.

If you have any anxiety it may make that worse so becareful of that.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

OK Straterra gave me all-night insomnia and my doc, after phoning some colleauges, now believes the weed was laced with PCP (although I find it hard to beleive, I didnt hallucinate on it...) Apparently there have been case studies with similar symptoms to mine. She switched me to RISPERODOL. She said it wont make me gain as much weight as Zyprexa. 
I took .25 mg to start, a baby dose. Hoping to work up to .5. It should help with my hyperacusis and filtering out sounds.
PS: I read that this "filtering problem", with people having trouble filtering out sensory stimuli, is very common in schizophrenia. Apparently antipsychotics help calm the mind by helping the person filter.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well im not suprised that the straterra gave you insomnia all night since it is a stimulant.

I doubt weed laced with pcp was the problem. The chances of gettting weed laced with pcp are very slim, and pcp has rather distinct effects that are really nothing like weed. Plus even if it did have pcp in it one goddamn use of it wouldnt cause problems this long term.

I think the panic attack or whatever you got from the weed is the problem. Somehow that messed up your brains ability to filter out background noise. Getting your brain back to normal will probley take alot of trial and error with different meds.

Risperdal might work and it is kinda weight neutral but be warned in advance the side effects will suck just as much or more then zyprexa. It still causes drowsiness and all the other side effects that the atypical anti-psychotics cause.

You might get lucky and this med might work for you. I hope it does because this must be a pretty hard thing to go through.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

OK, so I did some more research
Apparently the filtering problem is caused in schizophrenics due to the alpha-7-nicotinic receptor. It can be activated by the release of acetylcholine in the hippocampus.
Clozapine is the only antipsychotic that significantly helps with this, since it helps increase acetylecholine, but its a BAD drug, it can cause AIDS-like white bloodcell deficiency, and is only used when all other treatments have failed. 
Also, Schizo's tend to be heavy smokers who seem to self-medicate. Studies have shown that the auditory filtering improves in schizo's (and thier close relatives, who also seem to have this problem....gues that makes me a schizo carrier???) upon smoking a ciggarette. Unfortunately the effects do not last long.

But a drug company is currently trying to make a drug that binds to the receptor without nicotine's negative effects. (for Alzhiemers patients)
To test this hypothesis i'm gonna try and smoke some cigarettes.[/b]


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I also looked up the noise filtering problem that schizophrenics have. Its been known for years that theres a high rate of smoking amoung schizophrenics now there just starting to figure out why.

That being said thats only one symptom of schizophrenia it doesent mean that you have schizophrenia. There are many other mental illnesses that cause a noise filtering problem such as ADD and autism to i think. So unless you have other schizophrenic symptoms i doubt thats your problem.

Clozapine is only used as a medication of last resort these days. They have to monitor you very carefully when your on this med because of the potentially lethal side effects.

It might be worth trying out some ADD drugs to see if they could work. The straterra kept you up all night but a sleeping pill could counteract that. Also there are much faster acting ADD drugs such as ritalin, adderal and dexedrine. Out of all of these dexedrine probley has the least amount of side effects but is also the most tightly controlled.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

Honestly, I dont think I would have ADD. I think ADD would have been with me growing up, and it wasn't. I don't think I have full-blown schizophrenia, but I do think I am one of those "carrier" relatives that have the same filtering problem as thier schizophrenic relatives (odd, considering theres no schizophrenia in my family). I think pot, since it triggers schizophrenia or schizophrenia-like symptoms, is likely to blame.
Also, I really think the problem is with that receptor because like I said, I had such a strong craving for cigarette smoke (I HATED smoke before, and was an anti-smoking advocate!), and it made me feel better.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I seriously doubt that one use of cannabis could trigger schizophrenia in a person with no history of mental illness and a person with no family history of schizophrenia. Also if it was just an acute psychotic phase you were going through you would probley be in alot worse shape then you are. Then again anything is possible i guess.

As to the ciggarettes making you feel better it could have to something to do with the nicotinic receptor as you said.

Another theory would be that you feel better because of the maoi effect of ciggarette smoke. Monoamine oxidase inhibitors are a group of anti-depressants that have shown to be rather effective in treating anxiety, so that could explain the relaxing effect of ciggarettes.

Im a former smoker myself and whenever i used to feel anxous the first thing i would go for was a smoke. Maybe i can use that as a justifiable reason to start smoking again.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

Haha, don't do it. I'm only going to try it once, only to test that hypothesis. Its not healthy to become addicted to cigarrettes. You should exersize instead, do yoga and run, also listen to positive music. If you are religious, I recommend religious music. Those things got me out of my acute uber-anxiety phase very quickly (1 week). There are better ways to reduce anxiety. I guess the MAOI thing makes sense too because at that time I was going through my super acute anxiety phase, and now that its gone im not attracted to cigarrete smoke anymore.
This background noise thing is just odd, b/c I wasn't psychotic, the whole time I was quite aware of reality, not delusional/hearing things/paranoid, except for the DP/DR (caused by anxiety)
I really hope I don't come down with schizophrenia anytime soon...Im really scared about that, since Im around the age when it starts to happen. Who knows maybe she's right about the PCP thing, since PCP basically mimics schizophrenia symptoms...
I still think this whole thing is a reaction of the brain to uber-anxiety...now its just so hypersensitive it cant block out any sounds...because of the big shock...but who knows??
Anyway, Risperedol kinda sucks, no positive effects yet...although my ears dont hurt...but that stopped before I even started taking it. They had been hurting because of stress. It doesnt make me eat a lot like zyprexa but it makes me REALLY lethargic, I feel like moving after sitting still for a while is VERY difficult...its like my muscles dont want to listen to my brain. Plus my stomach hurt this morning. And I'm only on .25 mg, I wonder what will happen when I go up to .5 next week...Ugh. I hope I dont have to take it for too long.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Yup smoking is a total bitch to quit. I quit almost 2 years ago and i still get cravings to this day. Right now im dreaming about buying a pack of unfiltered ciggs and chain smoking the whole pack.

The maoi thing does make sense in a way especially if you had anxiety at the time, so smoking would help that abit.

Don't worry about coming down with schizophrenia. If that was going to happen you would have other symptoms. In fact one of the main symptoms of anxiety disorders is the fear of going insane. So that may be your problem afterall. When i had severe anxiety and panic attacks i was always afraid of going insane.

Also while pcp does somewhat mimic schizophrenia one use of it is highly unlikely to cause schizophrenia. It very unlikely that the weed you smoked had pcp in it and even if it did there wouldnt be very much of it in it. The whole pcp laced weed thing is mostly an urban legend.

I think you are right about you just having a reaction a a state of high anxiety and that somehow messed up your brains ability to filter out sound.

The side of risperdal do indeed suck for most people. Ive never taken a atypical anti-psychotic but from what ive read risperdal's side effects are worse then the newer ones such as seroquel or even zyprexa.

You may want to give a benzodiazepine a try. They have alot less side effects then anti-psychotics and are just safer drugs all around. Also if what you have was caused by anxiety a benzo would probley work the best. I get great results from clonazepam so you may want to give that a try. At this point what do you really have to lose.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

Actually the Risperidal is working quite well. I've stopped feeling tired on day 3. Maybe its the fact that its such a low dose, but I'm gonna stay on it for now. I'm gonna go up to .5 in a few days actually.
MUCH better than Zypexa, because Zyprexa made me a total bitch, have night sweats AND eat everything in sight. Zyprexa is worst for weight gain...
Seroquel...not sure about that one. My friend gained weight on it...
Risperadol helped with my sleep, and anxiety. Maybe even the background noise, a little, but I think that's just my imagination. But who knows?
The PCP isnt a legend, there are case studies/ cases reported, although in my case I think its not PCP its a huge anxiety collapse.
We'll see!


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well im glad your finally starting to feel better. Its about time lol.

If the risperdal is workin stick with it. It might be because its calming you down and helping you sleep, but who really cares as long as it's working. If it aint broke dont fix it.

Oh the pcp thing is not a myth but its widely overstated. Pcp costs more money then weed so theres no sense in giving it away for free. Ive never come across the stuff and ive smoked a hell of a lot of weed.

Anyway best of luck to you and i hope you continue to feel better. You can keep us up to date on your progress if you like.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

still no changes...i might as well be taking a sugar pill...*sigh*
my doctor wants me to give it more time. Why? Clearly its not doing anything!!!!!!


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

If the risperdal isint working by now i dont think its going to work. Honestly if the zyprexa and risperdal didnt work i dont think any of the other anti-psychotics will either. They mostly only differ in how badly the side effects suck.

I think the next logical step would be a benzodiazepine. Clonazepam, ativan or valium would be a good one to start with. At the very least the side effects wont suck as much as the anti-psychotics and they might make you feel better. They will also calm you down, which is probley what you need now.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

An update: After quitting risperdal I now have totally screwed up sleep patterns for about a month. I wake up like 5-10x a night and have wierd freaky dreams. oh and I have TMJ now. The background noises are still here and have not improved


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Im not suprised that withdrawing from risperdal is causing weird sleep patterens. Just about any drug that makes you sleepy is gonna make it hard to get to sleep or stay asleep when you go off it.

As for the tmj you may want to try a anti-inflammatory such as ibuprofen aka advil aka mortin. A muscle relaxant will also help. Benzodiazepines are great muscle relaxants(especially valium) so you may be able to get rid of you tmj and the weird background noise all at once. It couldnt hurt anyway plus benzos will help you sleep.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

OK I just tried Trazodone to help me sleep (advice of pdoc) and i feel more tired than ever. On top of that I now have a soft hissing sound in my ears at night.
I tried to take a bath and I nearly passed out. Everything turned white, and the hissing turned into a loud, cricket-like sound. 
Benzos, when I took them, did not help the background noise...
I'm seriously done with all these drugs.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I dunno what the hell to think of it. Maybe the trazodone screwed with your blood pressure that would explain the nearly passing out thing. Trazodone can cause low blood pressure and sitting in a bath for awile can make you dizzy when you stand up or try to move. Ive had this happen to me on amitriptyline. There's a name for that type of blood pressure problem but i cant think of it right now.

Have you gone to see a ear, nose and throat specialist or anything about the background noise and hissing in your ears? The problem could be physical rather then mental. It would be worth a try anyway. Obviously none of the meds have helped so you should explore all possible options. It might be a long shot but at this point what have you got to lose.

Also trazodone can cause tinnitus in some people that could explain the hissing in your ears.


----------



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

I think i finally figured out what I have---PTSD. In PTSD, like schizophrenia, the p50 evoked potential that measures how well you filter sound is reduced. PTSD can also cause the sound sensitivity I had...It makes sense b/c the marijuana experience was an absolute utter horror, and I have no psychosis/SZ history in my family.
I wish I never took any crappy meds. There is hissing in my ears still, it doesnt bother me as much...its there when I lie down. Pdoc says trazodone's effect couldn't have lasted this long but I don't believe her. I never had this until I took trazadone.
Well I am starting med school soon! I hope everything will go smoothly and I can find some answers to the problems we share.


----------



## connzyy (Apr 13, 2009)

I would suggest Seroquel XL and Wellbrutin XL. If you were taking both, I think you would no longer have symptoms.


----------

